# Snacks- Help !



## timmoore46 (Oct 14, 2011)

Diagnoses Type 2 in January and have dropped from 14 1/2 stone to 13 stone,  but have jammed there.

I understand that its best to eat a little something every 4 hours 'ish.

But in a rather hectic life, I'm not always got time to make a salad sandwich or heat up vegetable soup.

I tend to wolf down 4 low fat yogurts or too many nuts (almonds/walnuts/brazilnuts) so the question is:-

What can I keep in the house that can be grabbed and munched that is non-fattening ?

Making up a weeks worth of sandwiches is a bit silly as they may well have gone off before I munch them all.

Any thoughts very welcome !



Tim


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Tim, welcome to the forum  Well done on your weight loss to date! It's difficult to think of low-calorie, low-carb snacks - how do you feel abou carrot sticks or celery? Or perhaps crispbreads - I have some really nice Ryvita wholegrain ones that, although they look like cardboard are actually quite tasty Sugar-free jellies are a favourite with many of our members  One thing you should look out for is that low-fat yoghurts are often quite high in sugar, so not very suitable for people with diabetes - read the labels carefully!

I'm sure others will be along with some better ideas soon!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Tim and welcome to the forums 

I believe the concept behind eating regularly is that it keeps your metabolism running.

If you are eating excess calories, the carbohydrates in food are also turned in to fat, not just the fats in food.  Since you need insulin to store the fat in your body and it is the carbohydrates that need the insulin (else causing high blood sugar, etc), then cutting down on carbohydrates in your food can be helpful too!

Are you still on white/wholemeal bread or have you swapped to something more low gi like Burgen or Vogel?

You could also have protein (meat) snacks - although given that you mention veg soup and salad sandwiches I'm wondering if you are vegan/vegetarian.


----------

